# Next handgun?



## CMike (Jun 26, 2010)

I got the Glock 19 for my concealed pistol license. I have been going to the range and have been becoming quite proficient with it.

I am thinking about the next gun. I am thinking of staying within the Glock family, because I am familiar with the platform. Perhaps the Glock 34 which is 9 mm too and  isused for more target shooting.

I am looking to have fun.

What do you guys suggest for my next handgun?

One more question, I am thinking of getting strobbing light with a laser for the gun. I saw a strobbing light demonstrated on Home Defense on the Outdoor channel, and I was impressed.

What I am concerned about it is if it will also disorient me if I had to use it.

Thoughts?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nE1bC7xe4gY]YouTube - Laser and strobe light on my Glock.[/ame]

P.S. Could a mod please fix the spelling error in my title.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh come on.  Be a man!


----------



## CMike (Jun 26, 2010)

I would like to be able to hear and see after I shoot.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 26, 2010)

CMike said:


> I would like to be able to hear and see after I shoot.



Where's the fun in that?

Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms should be a convenience store, not a government entity.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 26, 2010)

What is the gun  for ?
No point in   just buying guns at  random , decide   the  need ,
then the  answer  will present itself,  unless the  point is to  buy things willy nilly


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 27, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> What is the gun  for ?
> No point in   just buying guns at  random , decide   the  need ,
> then the  answer  will present itself,  unless the  point is to  buy things willy nilly



So I take it you're not into collecting.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 27, 2010)

I have hand guns in my house at various advantageous spots just in case either the Indians or Communists attack me and catch me off guard.  However, my personal weapon of choice is leaning up right beside the front door and it is very effective.  It's a nice wooden softball bat.  It's always ready, never has to be reloaded and I can use it with either hand.  If they get by me and the bat, then I can move on to something with a little more lead in it's bite.  I've tried on a couple of occasions to use the softball bat in a concealed carry mode but it makes me walk funny when I have it shoved down in my pants.


----------



## CMike (Jun 27, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> What is the gun  for ?
> No point in   just buying guns at  random , decide   the  need ,
> then the  answer  will present itself,  unless the  point is to  buy things willy nilly



I said that in my op the purpose is fun.


----------



## CMike (Jun 27, 2010)

Count Dracula said:


> I have hand guns in my house at various advantageous spots just in case either the Indians or Communists attack me and catch me off guard.  However, my personal weapon of choice is leaning up right beside the front door and it is very effective.  It's a nice wooden softball bat.  It's always ready, never has to be reloaded and I can use it with either hand.  If they get by me and the bat, then I can move on to something with a little more lead in it's bite.  I've tried on a couple of occasions to use the softball bat in a concealed carry mode but it makes me walk funny when I have it shoved down in my pants.



Don't bring a bat to a knife or gun fight.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jun 27, 2010)

CMike said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > What is the gun  for ?
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orBjtvjkKu0&feature=related]YouTube - plr-16 fire breathing dragon[/ame]


----------



## GunsBeerFreedom (Jun 28, 2010)

The new Kel-Tec PMR 30. That'd be fun.


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 28, 2010)

Handgusn have become fashion accesories for right wingers.

A Walther PPK for the well dressed gentleman.

A ruger super Blackhawk for the redneck.

Pink guns for the ladies.

A HK 10 mm for taking to the kids soccer games, etc...


----------



## CMike (Jun 28, 2010)

Sinice I am so familiar now witht he Glock platform, I have a Glock 19, I am going to get a Glock 34, which is 9 mm too but better suited for target shooting.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Handgusn have become fashion accesories for right wingers.
> 
> A Walther PPK for the well dressed gentleman.
> 
> ...



RETARD ALERT. In the coming war between Liberal and Conservative I hope you are right, that liberals are to stupid to buy weapons.


----------



## Oddball (Jun 28, 2010)

Does the Mossberg 500 count?


----------



## uscitizen (Jun 28, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Handgusn have become fashion accesories for right wingers.
> ...



LOL I have weapons.  My fav pistol is my 1911 Remington Rand.  the little stainless 9mm Taurus is a good pocket gun, sweat does not rust it.
I have perhaps 50 firearms, plus swords and other weapons.

I do not wear/carry weapons as a political or fashion statement like many around me.

Not worried about my penis size I suppose.


----------



## CMike (Jun 28, 2010)

Dude said:


> Does the Mossberg 500 count?



Yup, got one.


----------



## GunsBeerFreedom (Jun 28, 2010)

H und K does not make a 10mm pistol.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



  I take it that's what the Lamborghini is for.....


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 28, 2010)

One of the best handguns ever made, the Browning Hi-power.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 25, 2010)

The Hi Power is fun, no question. And there are some Charles Daly knock offs that are pretty cheap around.
If "fun" is your only criterion, then maybe a used Smith 4506 in the manstopping .45acp? Those are woefully undervalued pistols for what they are.  Low recoil, work every time, very accurate.
Somewhat expensive to feed of course.
The next suggestion is a Ruger Mark 3 or 22/45.  Accurate, fun, cheap to shoot.

Note: I do this for a living.


----------



## CMike (Jul 25, 2010)

Wednesday I an buying a Sig p220 .45 acp.

Very powerful . Accurate. Relatively low recoil.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 25, 2010)

CMike said:


> Wednesday I an buying a Sig p220 .45 acp.
> 
> Very powerful . Accurate. Relatively low recoil.



Also a good choice.  I have one and love it.  I hope it isn't new.


----------



## Gremlin-USA (Jul 25, 2010)

I just got the Sig P229R last Friday, it was 765.00 plus tax

I love it, fits real well, not too small not to large.... 

13 Shot Clip, 9MM, 3.9 Barrel, night Sites








.


----------



## CMike (Jul 25, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Wednesday I an buying a Sig p220 .45 acp.
> ...



Actually it's 2006, less than 100 rounds. 

I am buying it wednesday for $600.

I shot a Sig P220 at the range on Friday. I liked the feel, and how accurate it was.

These are the pictures of the one I am buying Wednesday.


----------



## CMike (Jul 25, 2010)

Gremlin-USA said:


> I just got the Sig P229R last Friday, it was 765.00 plus tax
> 
> I love it, fits real well, not too small not to large....
> 
> ...



Very nice.


----------



## Gremlin-USA (Jul 25, 2010)

CMike said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



Looks nice,

I like 45's in general, but I have too much 9mm ammo to change now 


.


----------



## CMike (Jul 25, 2010)

Gremlin-USA said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Yeah...i understand. I think Walmart has the best prices for 9 mm. 50 federal 9 mm lugar for $9.47. I want to expand to .45 although I know the rounds are much more expensive.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 25, 2010)

CMike said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



Nice looking gun.  Decent price.  FWIW I have one in my shop now for like 480, if you know anyone else looking for one.
The more that SIG does to those guns and the more money they charge the worse they become.  The last few new ones I've seen were simply atrocious.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 25, 2010)

If it has the standard SIG sights, consider changing to a 3 dot arrangement.  I was about to sell mine because I couldn't get good groups at the range.  Went to a 3 dot and it became a keeper.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 26, 2010)

And ammo is cheap.


----------



## CMike (Jul 31, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


Will do and I will think of you the next type I go gun shopping.

I am really enjoying the Sig. Those .45s are really fun too shot.

My only complaint is how expensive the ammo is.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 3, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh come on.  Be a man!



Most accurate handgun (handcannon) on the market!


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 3, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh come on.  Be a man!
> ...



You'd have to be Kali to fire the damn thing!


----------



## CountofTuscany (Aug 11, 2010)

CMike said:


> I got the Glock 19 for my concealed pistol license. I have been going to the range and have been becoming quite proficient with it.
> 
> I am thinking about the next gun. I am thinking of staying within the Glock family, because I am familiar with the platform. Perhaps the Glock 34 which is 9 mm too and  isused for more target shooting.
> 
> ...


You can't go wrong with a Glock. The 9mm is a real nice handling piece too. Especially if your objective is target shooting. The kick is minimal. 

As far as aiming devices anything new you try will be distracting at first. You tend to focus more on the the device than on the shot. Another thing to remember is keep the accuracy of your aiming device in check.


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 12, 2010)

CountofTuscany said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > I got the Glock 19 for my concealed pistol license. I have been going to the range and have been becoming quite proficient with it.
> ...


Go for the Glock but go for the 45. JMHO.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 12, 2010)

Uuuummmmm....  More Glock-in-a-box people.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2010)

Here is the one I'm having built now.  It has to be converted to semi-auto per BATF specs and as designed is considered a pistol.  In order not to have to extend the barrel the folding stock is welded in place making it by definition a pistol.
It comes with two 32 round mags and I already have a parts kit with 4 mags plus original mag pouches.

Russian PPS 43.


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 18, 2010)

Or you could just buy a Tokarev or CZ52 and shoot the same round.


----------



## CMike (Aug 18, 2010)

Spoonman said:


> CountofTuscany said:
> 
> 
> > CMike said:
> ...



An update. I got a Glock 19, Glock 34, and a Sig Sauer P220 .45 acp.


----------



## johnrocks (Aug 18, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Oh come on.  Be a man!



I truly want one, been looking at them everytime I go to the toy...err, I mean sporting goods store.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> Or you could just buy a Tokarev or CZ52 and shoot the same round.



I have a CZ 52, it doesn't work with WWII reenacting/living histories, the PPS does.


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 18, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Or you could just buy a Tokarev or CZ52 and shoot the same round.
> ...



But the Tok would.


----------



## hortysir (Aug 18, 2010)

I just bought this at BassProShops, 2 weeks ago.

This is such a fun gun!!!



Bass Pro Shops Outdoors Online: Offering the best in Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor Products




> This Judge is capable of chambering both .410 gauge 2 1/2" shotshell or  the 45 Long Colt this amazing combo gun is ideal for short distances  where most altercations occur, or longer distances with the 45 Colt  ammo. Taurus has finely tuned the rifling to spread the shot pattern at  close quarters or to guide the .45 caliber bullet to the target. The  Taurus 45/410 is one decision maker that lays down the law.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 18, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I know but that's ok.  With the PPS I don't have to carry a rifle, it's lighter and easy to clean and with six 32 round mags (blank firing ammo obviously) I don't have to worry about frequent reloads.  
Besides I've used the full auto version and I love this weapon!


----------



## Missourian (Aug 18, 2010)

There are Glock people and there are 1911 people...I am a 1911 person.

The grip angle of the Glock just seems so wrong in my hand.  

My next handgun is going to be a parkerized Kahr Arms 1911 A1.

Kahr 1911 Pistol - 1911PISTOLS.COM


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 19, 2010)

Missourian said:


> There are Glock people and there are 1911 people...I am a 1911 person.
> 
> The grip angle of the Glock just seems so wrong in my hand.
> 
> ...



Have you looked at the new Regent pistols from Turkey?  Straight up mil spec 1911 with lowered eject port and gold cup feed ramp.  SOmetimes called the Turkish Norincos for their high quality and low price.
I happen to have one in stock I could sell very reasonably.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 19, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> > There are Glock people and there are 1911 people...I am a 1911 person.
> ...



Looks pretty nice.






Whatcha askin'?


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 20, 2010)

Internet special: $450 shipped.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 22, 2010)

Get a Revolver for your next handgun. Ruger .357


----------



## Mini 14 (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, since no one has mentioned Springfield, I will throw it out there. Excellent guns for the money, especially the 9. I carry the 45 from time to time, and it is my favorite "non 1911" 45. If there is a Glock and a Springfield sitting on the table, I'm picking up the Springfield every time (and there is absolutely nothing wrong with a Glock, I just think the Springfield is a better gun). 

If you ever shoot 100 rounds through a 1911, you'll be done. In that scenario, the Ruger 22/45 makes a lot of sense. The grip angle and size are designed to feel and set up just like a 1911 frame, and most of us can afford to put 500 .22 rounds into practice when we can't afford the 45 rounds. The cost of the 22/45 is relatively close to the cost of a conversion kit for most 1911s to .22 for practice, so it is a very tempting, "legitimate" excuse to purchase another handgun   

I am also a dealer (in Alabama) and that is a very good price on the Kahr. Another option to consider in an affordable 1911 is the Citadel (made by Legacy Sports). Relatively inexpensive, and shoots very well right out of the box. One caveat though.....they don't like a lot of tinkering. I dropped a match barrel and trigger into mine and began to have intermittent jams due to the ramp lining up incorrectly with the magazine. 1 in every 100 or so, but enough to make me leery of carrying the gun. I worked on it for a couple of weeks, but could never get it  where I wanted, so I dropped the factory barrel back in and voila....problem solved.

And that $600 Sig is something I'm going to have to look at myself. Almost any Sig for 600 is a good buy. Great guns, and with a little "minor, after-market smithing and tricking", AWESOME guns!


----------



## Spoonman (Aug 23, 2010)

Mini 14 said:


> Well, since no one has mentioned Springfield, I will throw it out there. Excellent guns for the money, especially the 9. I carry the 45 from time to time, and it is my favorite "non 1911" 45. If there is a Glock and a Springfield sitting on the table, I'm picking up the Springfield every time (and there is absolutely nothing wrong with a Glock, I just think the Springfield is a better gun).
> 
> If you ever shoot 100 rounds through a 1911, you'll be done. In that scenario, the Ruger 22/45 makes a lot of sense. The grip angle and size are designed to feel and set up just like a 1911 frame, and most of us can afford to put 500 .22 rounds into practice when we can't afford the 45 rounds. The cost of the 22/45 is relatively close to the cost of a conversion kit for most 1911s to .22 for practice, so it is a very tempting, "legitimate" excuse to purchase another handgun
> 
> ...



Mini 14. Nice little shoot.


----------



## The Rabbi (Aug 23, 2010)

I quoted the 450 price on the Regent.  Which is also an excellent price.
I don't care for the Springfield XD's.  I remember when they were the HS2000 and everyone scoffed at them as a cheap Croatian Glock knock off.  Then Springfield picked it up, sent one to every gun writer and had them all declaring it was the greatest since sliced bread.

Nothing wrong with the Xd's, lots of folks love theirs. I think they're top heavy and ugly and I dont like the grip safety in a defensive arm.

For a great shooting .45acp try the Smith 4506.  I have one.  It is enormous but great trigger and relatively cheap.  Happen to know where you could get one too!


----------



## Missourian (Aug 23, 2010)

Mini 14 said:


> If you ever shoot 100 rounds through a 1911, you'll be done. In that scenario, the Ruger 22/45 makes a lot of sense. The grip angle and size are designed to feel and set up just like a 1911 frame, and most of us can afford to put 500 .22 rounds into practice when we can't afford the 45 rounds. The cost of the 22/45 is relatively close to the cost of a conversion kit for most 1911s to .22 for practice, so it is a very tempting, "legitimate" excuse to purchase another handgun




I'm with you...Ruger is my 1st choice...I already have a Ruger Standard .22...nearly 50 years old, still incredibly accuate.








At 25 feet.


----------

